
NoCoffee - JoshTriplett
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/nocoffee/
======
djsumdog
Cute. It's like the plugin that replaces all instances of the world "cloud"
with "butt"

~~~
JoshTriplett
Rather more useful than that. This shows you what the web looks like to people
who need various accessibility affordances.

